# So when all the doom and gloom doesnt pan out



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

what are some of you going to do .
revise your doom story.

seems many arent happy unless they are predicting some horrible doom ready to befall us all . 
its pretty common through out history .
some religions have been born from predicting doom and it not panning out .
others have created there own doom by committing suicide


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> what are some of you going to do .
> revise your doom story.
> 
> seems many arent happy unless they are predicting some horrible doom ready to befall us all .
> ...


Of course! You never let truth get in your way.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

The DW and I are planning on homesteading so that when TSHTF, we will be able to go on. If the S does not HTF? Well, then we will have to content ourselves with feeding the kids organically grown produce, milk, and meat and selling anything that we don't use


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

ahh the "its my story and sticking to it " theory


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you're trolling.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

No just wondering why some choose to see the glass as half empty and ready to spill.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe our republic will eventually crumble from massive debt and perpetual wars. That being said, life goes on and there's work to be done each day. I'm not going to let it get me down.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

very good attitude win07.
I simply prefer to look on the bright side 
the locusts aid the wheat but we have candied grasshoppers


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Get prepped, stay prepped, _then get on with a life worth living._

Failure to plan is planning to fail, but don't prep so much that the failure of the disaster to occur becomes a disaster in itself.

There have always been plenty of hand wringers and recreational panickers. Always will be. They're the counterbalance to the oblivious and the pollyannas who are certain that nothing bad can ever happen to _them._ 

Who are the greater fools?


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

Instead of bashing the troll errrr i mean OP.......

What we will do is thank our lucky stars that obama was stopped before the plan could come to fruition.....Least thats what i will do.....nobody wants it PD but only a fool cant see the handwriting on the wall...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Does this mean that we won't see you in S&EP forum any more, since most think that's what we're all about? :teehee:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

We'll go right on living like we always have, because our lives aren't centered around waiting for doom and gloom to happen. We've endeavored toward the self-sufficient lifestyle long before we ever heard of 'prepping', 'SHTF', or 'TEOTWAWKI', economic bubbles, etc. It just seems to be a wise way to live.....depending on our own means/skills rather than 'the system'.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Does this mean that we won't see you in S&EP forum any more, since most think that's what we're all about? :teehee:


actually ange it didnt have a thing to do with S&P it was more a comment on all the black helicopters and world burning .
I look at most of S&P as making do knowledge .
doesnt have much to do with the world ending more to do with finding ways to make do with what ya have .


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Get prepped, stay prepped, _then get on with a life worth living._
> 
> Failure to plan is planning to fail, but don't prep so much that the failure of the disaster to occur becomes a disaster in itself.
> 
> ...


obviouysly too many looked at this not as it was intended 

AT you are correct to a point on plannning but one also has to be flexible and able to adapt quickly though that is a subject for s&ep.

this was more about the negative views and constant gloom some choose to perpetuate 
Strangely enough I dont see a TSHTF as negative more of a fresh start


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I should stock up on more toilet paper. I can do with out a lot of things, but not my precious 2-ply


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I should stock up on more toilet paper. I can do with out a lot of things, but not my precious 2-ply


Have to agree with that my not be a tender foot but have a tender tushy and thats not a place ya want grass cuts :teehee:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

For us it would mean that we can focas on what is important -Family and community.
We would be able to provide more of our owe need in a substainable fashion. We would be productive, peaceful, happy, health, and an asset to the society as a whole.

Basic old time skills, knowledge and heritage could be pass down. My son would have developed a strong work ethic. 

If we do nothing but sit around and count on no problems we will become a burden to society and it is quite possidable that the society would not be able to provide for us. I believe in the word and believe that working is covered, as is being prepared.

I would be at peace on my death bed knowing that I used my time to the best that I could to improve and maintain where I was.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I do believe we're heading for a fall. Guess one of the ways that I differ is my lack of fear of death. Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to go out and commit suicide, but believe that each of us are going to die sometime, so I don't live my life focused on that. I prep, but to me it's because it's a lifestyle I find I enjoy. Maybe it's because I don't work outside of the home anymore, but in my mind, it's my way of adding to what my husband brings home from his job. I have always been a pretty independent person, prepping is teaching me to be more so.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, I haven't seen any black helicopters _this year_. Has there been some recent activity being talked about here that I've missed?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> actually ange it didnt have a thing to do with S&P it was more a comment on all the black helicopters and world burning .
> I look at most of S&P as making do knowledge .
> doesnt have much to do with the world ending more to do with finding ways to make do with what ya have .


Thank you - I sorta think of it as old fashioned country living - when you didn't go to the store for everything at the drop of a hat.
And being ready to "make do" with what's at hand.

Angie


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Thank you - I sorta think of it as old fashioned country living - when you didn't go to the store for everything at the drop of a hat.
> And being ready to "make do" with what's at hand.
> 
> Angie


there have been times we went months without going to the store .
but then we ate enough fish that we started growing gills .
great for swimming but the scales tend to chafe


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

OOOHHH, you're talking about conspiracy theorists who are determined that the CIA is going to re-wire their brains when they are sleeping.... or something.

Meh. I'm not concerned about any of that. I'm more concerned with a repeat of the fall of the Roman Empire. They were just as on top of their world as we were 10 years ago, and they slid just like we are sliding. Republics have a way of sliding into economic melt-down once "the people" figure out that they can vote themselves money from the government.

And like I said before - if this does not happen, I'll still have chemical free, humanely raised food to feed the kids, so yay me


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

PyroDon said:


> this was more about the negative views and constant gloom some choose to perpetuate


 They are vastly outnumbered by the oblivious who it has never occurred to that anything bad could ever happen to them in the first place.

The doomers see certainty where there exists only possibility. 

The oblivious seen nothing at all until it (sometimes literally) hits them. 

The pollyannas won't see it even if it does hit them.

Who are the greater fools?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Beowulf said:


> OOOHHH, you're talking about conspiracy theorists who are determined that the CIA is going to re-wire their brains when they are sleeping.... or something.


pretty close .
the tight tinfoil drama


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> So when all the doom and gloom doesnt pan out
> what are some of you going to do .
> revise your doom story....


I wish this forum had a larger Japanese audience. I wonder how they would react to your comment?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I wish this forum had a larger Japanese audience. I wonder how they would react to your comment?


granted thats an entirely different gloom and doom 
still one must look at subjects of energy here as well 
many here have railed for more nuke plants in our own country, they tout drill here drill now dis-regarding possible side effects . just as they dis-regard the potential dangers of nuclear plants .
even recently we have had discussions of living where various disasters may happen and why no one should live in such areas . The only problem is such disasters can happen anywhere at any time ..
the japanese plants were designed to with stand quakes . the over site was they werent designed to with stand power and cooling failures . 
The problems with the japanese nuclear plants is a lesson , the sad part is it will quickly be forgotten by most as was the accident in russia .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> granted thats an entirely different gloom and doom
> still one must look at subjects of energy here as well
> many here have railed for more nuke plants in our own country, they tout drill here drill now dis-regarding possible side effects . just as they dis-regard the potential dangers of nuclear plants .
> even recently we have had discussions of living where various disasters may happen and why no one should live in such areas . The only problem is such disasters can happen anywhere at any time ..
> ...


I had no idea you use no electricity or oil. In other words, I had no idea you are not part of the problem you've brought up above.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm a mod spoiling for a fight not the most responsible action.

We all use energy. some would prefer it come from safe renewable sources .
when that is not an option some prefer the quest for energy not destroy the planet for generations to come . 
Accidents with Nuclear plants are only one aspect , another is disposal of spend fuel rods which has never been a simple task.
Finding oil is the easy part , getting it out in a manner that doesnt pollute water supplies and landscapes is another . 
shame on those evil tree huggers for wanting something left for the future generations .
Imagine no grand canyon which we wouldnt have if Teddy hadnt protected it there were plans to dam the river and fill the canyon with water as was done with other canyons


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

PyroDon, just what doom and gloom scenario are you talking about?

The U.S. crumbling and becoming a third world country?
The volcano under Yellowstone blowing and wiping out most of North America?
The world overpopulating?
Some dread disease that wipes out 3/4 of the human population?
A meteor slamming into earth and wiping out 97% of all living things?
Jesus coming back?
A nuclear bomb falling into the wrong hands and killing thousands of people?
The "big" earthquake hitting California?
We get invaded by aliens trying to take over the planet?
Obama getting reelected in 2012?
Some calamity befalling a country?
Coming home from work and seeing your Mother-in-Law's car in the driveway?
Breaking one of the new spiral light bulbs and making your house a Hazmat hazard?
Getting a flat tire on your way to work when you can't be late?

Gotta narrow it down!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Don - there is a lot going on in the world, at one time. It will show that some of the 'doom and gloom' is real.

And if none of the doom and gloom happens - inflation will not hit as hard or fast.

If you're talking the extreme doom and gloomers - such as are not on this site, then you may have more of an example for your premise.


But the doom and gloomers from Y2K, well - they just did not go to the store as much, sat on the front porch and watched everyone get deeper in debt - in general. There are specifics that prove to be the ones that break to either side of the extremes.


Did you see the story in S&EP where a member here friend has family and friends survived so far in Japan due to a case of bean they has bought to 'prep'? It's helped a lot of folks in a bad situation.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> PyroDon, just what doom and gloom scenario are you talking about?
> 
> The U.S. crumbling and becoming a third world country?
> The volcano under Yellowstone blowing and wiping out most of North America?
> ...


actually I was speaking of the doom and gloom of the government thugs, black helicopters , internment camps , general everything government is evil gloomers . 
granted it kinda got side tracked by those who felt they were being singled out . should have been more specific but ya have to admit the responses are telling


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Don - there is a lot going on in the world, at one time. It will show that some of the 'doom and gloom' is real.
> 
> And if none of the doom and gloom happens - inflation will not hit as hard or fast.
> 
> ...


Oh theres a couple extreme doomers here dont fool yourself


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> Hmm a mod spoiling for a fight not the most responsible action...


Not a mod on this forum....just another member.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Michael W. Smith said:


> PyroDon, just what doom and gloom scenario are you talking about?
> 
> The U.S. crumbling and becoming a third world country?
> The volcano under Yellowstone blowing and wiping out most of North America?
> ...


Hmmmm...You got alot on your plate, you should get yourself a bigger plate. At least that's what my husband tells me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well - Don, in answer to the title of this thread...



> So when all the doom and gloom doesn't pan out


my answer - front porches with swings and rockers and a picnic.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> No just wondering why some choose to see the glass as half empty and ready to spill.


The same reason some choose to have fire extinguishers and smoke detectors in their homes; to wear a helmet while riding a motorcycle even when its not required by law; to use a anti-virus on their computer. Many times its better to have something and not need it than need it an not have it.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Hmmmm...You got alot on your plate, you should get yourself a bigger plate. At least that's what my husband tells me.


maybe need some cheeto's and chips


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

If nothing happens to alter my day to day life, then we carry on. 
If something major happens that disrupts our life, we appreciate what we have done to prepare.

I compare it to paying for medical, car, home and life insurance. Never know when you will need it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> maybe need some cheeto's and chips



LMAO!!!!!....I may need a platter then


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I hate to rain on everyone's parade.

But, here at least, it's a beautiful day. I just had a spontaneous lunch with some friends after a meeting. (The Chinese restaurant was mediocre, but the company great.)

The sun is out and it's one of those cool, calm days when the warmth feels good on your skin.

Things in the garden have begun their spring growth.

As much as I hate to admit it, life does not suck.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

watcher said:


> The same reason some choose to have fire extinguishers and smoke detectors in their homes; to wear a helmet while riding a motorcycle even when its not required by law; to use a anti-virus on their computer. Many times its better to have something and not need it than need it an not have it.


I fully under stand fire extinguishers, safety gear,helmets,condoms , anti virus.
but theres a difference between being prepared and screaming fire when a candle is lit .
I was referring more to those who attempt to create a threat.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> I
> Things in the garden have begun their spring growth.
> 
> As much as I hate to admit it, life does not suck.


tempting fate..... a cat will come use your garden as a cat box


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Well - Don, in answer to the title of this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> my answer - front porches with swings and rockers and a picnic.


well since the sky always seems to be falling your welcome to join me under a shade tree in the swing and watch as my girls finish spreading mulch on the garden . That is if they arent still aguing :thumb:
Might even be able to find ya a piece of my birth day cake and glass of sweet tea or Dr pepper


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Your kids argue? Mine never do.....lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> well since the sky always seems to be falling your welcome to join me under a shade tree in the swing and watch as my girls finish spreading mulch on the garden . That is if they arent still aguing :thumb:
> Might even be able to find ya a piece of my birth day cake and glass of sweet tea or Dr pepper


Be over after work!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Your kids argue? Mine never do.....lol


LMBO you know you get in trouble for fibbing same as stealing .

they were doing great unloaded 5/6 of a 10ft trailer of mulch this morning not bad for a 7 and 10 year old. then of course they both wanted the same rake .
one is red the other blue other wise the same and the battle began . 
currently they are throwing hand fulls of mulch at each other .
Oh well they are getting it spread . Like I said one needs to look on the bright side .
Oh boy the have the dogs involve now we ned a video feed for this show .
but the yells are turning to laughter so all is well .


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Be over after work!


hope ya like german chocolate


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Pearl Harbor happened because we were not wary enough of impending doom! I do believe in the 'Never again!' slogan, and apply it to my personal life.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

If nothing happens why are you worried?

Sorta reminds of how Atheists seem to have a need to convince Believers there is no God with lawsuits to get the Ten Commandments, mention of Jesus name etc.

If you don't believe then why are you worried about a few of us who worship the Lord?

And why do you worry about a few doomsayers? 

It nothing happens I will thank God...

I'll have nothing to lose as all my preps are staples. And if it does happen I want to have to plenty to share with the Grasshoppers...

Don't mind me, I'll just quietly keep adding to my stores...


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"what are some of you going to do .
revise your doom story."

I'm not sure exactly WHO this was addressed to, but I can answer some of it.
There will be no need to revise the "doom story" since there are always plenty of revisionists around to do that for us. After Y2K plenty of people ran around saying, "See, I told you nothing would happen, and you were saying bad things WERE GOING TO HAPPEN." Actually, what most people I heard were saying was that bad things COULD happen. Not the same thing.

"doesnt have much to do with the world ending more to do with finding ways to make do with what ya have ."

Yeah, that worked out well for the citizens of New Orleans who spent a nice little vacation in the Superdome.:buds:

"I simply prefer to look on the bright side"

So did the people who built the Titanic.

"No just wondering why some choose to see the glass as half empty and ready to spill."

Well if a glass is half full it IS also half-empty. As for whether it's ready to spill or not, the only way to know that for sure is in hindsight.:teehee: This is what I think about the glass question: "The pessimist complains about the wind. The optimist hopes the wind will change. The realist adjusts his sails." 

"Strangely enough I dont see a TSHTF as negative more of a fresh start"

It might not be a fresh start for the millions of people who could die from it.

One thing I've always found interesting is how many people take the wrong lessons from some things. For example, the old story about The Boy Who Cried Wolf. Many people take that as a reason why they should ignore anybody who warns them of "gloom and doom", but the actual lesson of the story was it's not good to constantly give FALSE warnings. Most people just ignore the fact that there was a wolf and that he was a threat. Of course, most people also know that if you ignore a threat it goes away.:whistlin:


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't know which doom scenario?


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

NewGround said:


> If nothing happens why are you worried?
> 
> Sorta reminds of how Atheists seem to have a need to convince Believers there is no God with lawsuits to get the Ten Commandments, mention of Jesus name etc.
> 
> ...


But all those preps WILL be swallowed by the earth, or so I have been guaranteed.:teehee:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

four can be swallowed up regardless of where you happen to be . 
thats being realistic .
preps vanish destroyed by fire, flood , swallowed by earthquakes, buried in land slides .
picked up and scattered by tornadoes .
though thats a different type of doom and gloom .
read the thread completely . for what the topic actually was . many obviously duth protest too much


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Oggie said:


> I just had a spontaneous lunch with some friends after a meeting. (The Chinese restaurant was mediocre, but the company great.)



Ummmmm . . . . . . did you have the cat, rat, or dog?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

watcher said:


> The same reason some choose to have fire extinguishers and smoke detectors in their homes; to wear a helmet while riding a motorcycle even when its not required by law; to use a anti-virus on their computer. Many times its better to have something and not need it than need it an not have it.


And may I add, why the majority of the conservatives have guns...you have locusts and grasshoppers, I have a .45. I win!! You will all be unhappy with gun control should it ever really reach a EOTWAWKI situation, when the felons who have illegal guns just help themselves to everything you prepped for.

Face it, you have seen the way Americans loot for no reason other than that their basketball team won...what IF? What will those same people with no respect for anyone or anything, have the guns and rule the streets? They already have a "you owe it to me" mentality...throw in a "we're not getting it given to us" anymore mentality, plus a tendancy towards violence, PLUS all the illegally gotten guns and the "haha" that gun control has given to them since law abiding citizens play havoc trying to defend themselves, well, THIS is truly a scenario that isn't that far fetched. Look no further than Greece to see what happens when a cicvilized country runs out of money and entitlements...like we are doing NOW.

Tin foil hats? Maybe. I'm not losing sleep, I work my job and love my daughter and animals like they are truly the blessings God has given me. The rest is so far out of my hands, it doesn't even seem realistic. But be assured, SHOULD something happen, no one comes NEAR my sweet baby girl, or even my animals for that matter.

I don't see TEOTWAWKI as an outside thing; sadly, I see it as a national crisis when we run out of money and the entitlement mentality meets the real world. I see Americans vs Americans.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> four can be swallowed up regardless of where you happen to be .
> 
> *Yes, but you didn't say the food can be swallowed up. You said the food WOULD be swallowed up. That's a big difference.*
> 
> ...


Maybe you should have addressed the thread to the specific person or persons you intended it for, then. If you didn't want everybody to respond to it, it would have been better.:hrm:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think the intended fish is biting the bait - are they, Don?


{and thanks for the slice of cake, it was yummy}


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

it wasnt addressed to natural disasters as was explained earlier 
a few actually got it some chose not to 
as has stated there have though out history there have been those who looked at political upheaval and decided the end was near , religions were born from such things .
when the predictions failed they started a religion of course God only chose a certain number of them to join him in heaven .
It seems if the government does anything its going to be the end of the world , if the government doesnt do anything its the end of the world . and OMG if the Government assists the UN well the worlds already over 

Now I have to admit I find the "Im a conserrvative and I have guns but the liberals dont" more than just a little funny especially considering most here see me as a raving lib and the odds are I have as many if not more guns than most .


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I think maybe some of the doom and gloomers go overboard in their talk about doom and gloom to try to inspire people to action and preparation. It may be well-intended, and probably opens the eyes of some people to get ready for actual situations they may face, but I am not a fan. It is easy to be sucked into the doom and gloom hysteria, and it's exhausting. There's always something. I prefer to prepare for what I can, but not worry about every potential horrible thing that can happen. To answer your question, Don, yes they will just change their story. It happens all the time.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Well, the day after everyone finishes fighting among themselves in the Mideast, they're going to turn on Israel, sparking the war of the Apocalypse.

The dawn is nigh!

I figure that we only have until about 3057.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> Now I have to admit I find the "Im a conserrvative and I have guns but the liberals dont" more than just a little funny especially considering most here see me as a raving lib and the odds are I have as many if not more guns than most .


 Then you, my more liberal friend, would be welcome in my strong hold...just in case. But you gotta admit...you ARE in the minority on that one. YOU aren't scared of them, that is awesome.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

beccachow said:


> Then you, my more liberal friend, would be welcome in my strong hold...just in case. But you gotta admit...you ARE in the minority on that one. YOU aren't scared of them, that is awesome.


only anti gun liberals ive ever seen were yankees at moveon which have about as much to do with liberal as the kkk does with being conservative.

only time to be scared of one is when your on the wrong end and dont have one yourself


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

The only doom and gloomers it would appear to know the answer, would be those who said the war in Iraq was lost - like Harry Reid, etc. AND all those who said we would need millions upon millions of body bags for the Iraq war, those who claimed Bush would never leave office, Cheney was blowing up levees, those who claimed school children would starve with Republicans in charge, those who claimed the entire world would hate us all if we did not close Gitmo, those who claimed we would collapse for certain if we did not pass the stimulus to keep unemployment under 8 percent, those who claimed millions would die if we did not pass health care reform that would actually lower the deficit, etc...

Where are they now??? Oh wait, Harry Reid is still around, and got re-elected, even though he was COMPLETELY wrong, ... Is that where you are getting the information to start this thread? Seeing one side taking such a beating for being so wrong? The same side who claimed the muslim brotherhood would never amount to anything in Egypt, though now, it appears they made deals with the military early on.....

Of course, there are those extremists on both sides, like those who think Bush blew up the trade towers and would never leave office, and those who think Obama is somehow smart enough to figure out how to stay in office, forever, too....


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> only anti gun liberals ive ever seen were yankees at moveon which have about as much to do with liberal as the kkk does with being conservative.
> 
> only time to be scared of one is when your on the wrong end and dont have one yourself


Liberals are anti-gun, yet there are exceptions. You, of course, are one. Liberals do not think average folks are smart enough to know a - how to safely use a gun without government supervision, b - when to actually use a gun without government supervision, c - how to store such a life taking terrorist type dangerous explosive device without government supervision. Basically, you should leave that to the police and military.... Guns are simply EVIL, AND the individual is simply not good enough, smart enough, or careful enough to own a firearm.... Simply holding one can lead to someone becoming a dictator and taking over an area and killing millions....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> well since the sky always seems to be falling your welcome to join me under a shade tree in the swing and watch as my girls finish spreading mulch on the garden . That is if they arent still aguing :thumb:
> Might even be able to find ya a piece of my birth day cake and glass of sweet tea or Dr pepper


Hmmm, cake and Dr Pepper, now that's what I'm talking about. **wonder if I should stock up on Dr Peppers, just in case, you know?**


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

On a cool day - gently warm Dr. Pepper in a pan, add a few thin slices of Lemon, let blend a few minutes - put in a mug and ENJOY. Sounds strange, but a little something left over from around here - about late 1960's.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

NewGround said:


> If nothing happens why are you worried?
> 
> Sorta reminds of how Atheists seem to have a need to convince Believers there is no God with lawsuits to get the Ten Commandments, mention of Jesus name etc.
> 
> ...


DING, DING, DING! We have a winner. Everything I have for preps, I use. I just don't like not being as prepared as I can be, for whatever may or may not happen. If nothing happens, good. Our life will continue as it always has. If something does happen, good. I know I can feed my family and keep them sheltered and warm.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

tgmr05 said:


> Liberals are anti-gun, yet there are exceptions. You, of course, are one. Liberals do not think average folks are smart enough to know a - how to safely use a gun without government supervision, b - when to actually use a gun without government supervision, c - how to store such a life taking terrorist type dangerous explosive device without government supervision. Basically, you should leave that to the police and military.... Guns are simply EVIL, AND the individual is simply not good enough, smart enough, or careful enough to own a firearm.... Simply holding one can lead to someone becoming a dictator and taking over an area and killing millions....


The problem with that is the idea of gun control laws started with the "so called conservative politicians" J edgar H started the ball with banning automatic weapons, Reagan started the concealed carry laws with the mumford (?) act in CA . Both reagan and GHB supported the brady bill and a number of "conservatives supported the AWB. GWs Home land security and patriot act leave the door wide open for far more restrictions on fire arms and ammo than any previous gun control.
being that I am a pyro I have to deal with the BATFE, DOT and various minor alphabet agencies . Ive seen first hand what the Conservative politicians did during their rein of terror from 2000-2006
Guns arent a conservative or liberal issue all politicians want the people unarmed . interestingly though that liberal org the ACLU has defended gun rights better than the NRA


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> four can be swallowed up regardless of where you happen to be .
> thats being realistic .
> preps vanish destroyed by fire, flood , swallowed by earthquakes, buried in land slides .
> picked up and scattered by tornadoes .
> ...


I guess it really depends on, instead of what type of situation arises, what type of prepping does one do? I happen to believe prepping is gaining knowledge and then putting it to good use. I consider things like my gardens, my fruit trees, my critters and my manual appliances to be prep items. I also believe learning how to forage and hunt as prep items. My garden may be destroyed from natural disasters. My animals may meet the same demise, but if a person has knowledge on how to survive in different climates, then I'd say that's about as prepared as you can get for whatever happens. Between trusting in the Lord and studying to learn as much as I can, I believe I've done all I can for whatever and if whatever doesn't happen, I'm still gained knowledge that is beneficial to my family.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> Hmmm, cake and Dr Pepper, now that's what I'm talking about. **wonder if I should stock up on Dr Peppers, just in case, you know?**


I do . I had a soda fountain installed when i was stuck in the city, Ive tried to get them to deliver pallets here but dont have a tax number so I stock up when its on sale and have a tank of syrup just in case :goodjob:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> I guess it really depends on, instead of what type of situation arises, what type of prepping does one do? I happen to believe prepping is gaining knowledge and then putting it to good use. I consider things like my gardens, my fruit trees, my critters and my manual appliances to be prep items. I also believe learning how to forage and hunt as prep items. My garden may be destroyed from natural disasters. My animals may meet the same demise, but if a person has knowledge on how to survive in different climates, then I'd say that's about as prepared as you can get for whatever happens. Between trusting in the Lord and studying to learn as much as I can, I believe I've done all I can for whatever and if whatever doesn't happen, I'm still gained knowledge that is beneficial to my family.


well the best prep items anyone can cultivate are knowledge and a positive attitude . dont underestimate the importance of attitude


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> On a cool day - gently warm Dr. Pepper in a pan, add a few thin slices of Lemon, let blend a few minutes - put in a mug and ENJOY. Sounds strange, but a little something left over from around here - about late 1960's.


LOL, sounds like the movie, "Blast from the Past". Not sure I would like warm Dr Pepper, but if I couldn't get ice, I'd probably learn to.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> well the best prep items anyone can cultivate are knowledge and a positive attitude . dont underestimate the importance of attitude


I agree with you there. A positive attitude is not always something that comes naturally, but I do believe a person can learn to have one.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> LOL, sounds like the movie, "Blast from the Past". Not sure I would like warm Dr Pepper, but if I couldn't get ice, I'd probably learn to.


Oh its good on a cold day , not my fave way to have it though 
used to love it witch cherry
we also have A&W if ya dont want caffine


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sonshine said:


> LOL, sounds like the movie, "Blast from the Past". Not sure I would like warm Dr Pepper, but if I couldn't get ice, I'd probably learn to.


Warm Dr. Pepper is like cold pizza, it may not be as refreshing or good as it is at the other temperature spectrum, but it is still quite good/refreshing.....Though, some folks simply do not like it....

Having opened some older cans of soda, I can attest, that it is not exactly something I would 'store'. Maybe in a glass bottle, or plastic, but the stuff in aluminum cans start to taste pretty nasty after a while. You will notice, they are never dated that far out...


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> actually I was speaking of the doom and gloom of the government thugs, black helicopters , internment camps , general everything government is evil gloomers .
> granted it kinda got side tracked by those who felt they were being singled out . should have been more specific but ya have to admit the responses are telling


We could very well see upheaval in this country just like the middle east is now. Let the economy crash from all the spending and watch what all those on the government dole do when the freebies quit rolling in or inflation drives food prices through the roof. Would our government react any differently than the dictators in the ME have? Nope, not at all. Riots have to be stopped or anarchy is the result. It wouldn't be pretty no matter which party is in power. I prefer to keep enough stuff here so I can avoid the riots if and when they break out.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I recall all the predictions of riots after the last Presidential election they didnt pan out but nice to see your keeping the faith.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> I recall all the predictions of riots after the last Presidential election they didnt pan out but nice to see your keeping the faith.


No problem. Someone has to do it. There are lots of reasons to be prepared as best you can. We see news reports all the time of people searching for food and water after earthquakes and weather disasters. One can either sit on his butt hoping the government will fly over and drop some MRE's or set a bit of food by just in case. Actually, prepping is no different than people running to the store for a gallon of milk and a loaf of bread because a snowstorm may hit tonight. Personally, I don't prep long term. We try to keep enough for at least six months.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

It seems to me if you aren't worried about the future, with the mounting debt and collapsing dollar, you are simply bad at math.

I am actually looking forward to the collapse, because I'm tired of warning people.

It's a relief to know there is no hope, and people are animals who'll take as much as possible. Once you realize there is no hope, you can move on. I do find the denial interesting, though, which is one reason I come here. Both the left and right worship government - it is the source of their comfort and salvation through warfare and welfare.

Will be interesting to see how the collapse unfolds. Will it be quick and ugly, or will it be a longterm thing - just inflation robbing the common man.

We probably won't die, but will just have to reduce our standard of living. Most of us are happy as long as our masters take care of us and leave us a few crumbs. I think that's the glass is half full you're talking about. They stole half of what I have, but isn't it wonderful they left me the other half!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Its all paper . the corps own the country and not just ours


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

DJ in WA said:


> It seems to me if you aren't worried about the future, with the mounting debt and collapsing dollar, you are simply bad at math.
> 
> I am actually looking forward to the collapse, because I'm tired of warning people.
> 
> ...


When a collapse happens, one thing is certain. The villains will be those evil folks who hoarded food. Those mocking us today will be right in line complaining about our selfish behavior even though we are not depriving them of a single thing. We're just making different choices.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

ahh but if a collapse come we will all be in the same boat because fema will come collect your preps ;-ppppp


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

FEMA? Collect preps???

How does the saying go?

BWAH HAH HAH HAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FEMA?? Seriously?????


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

laugh if you wish the laws in place GW signed it


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Oggie said:


> Well, the day after everyone finishes fighting among themselves in the Mideast, they're going to turn on Israel, sparking the war of the Apocalypse.
> 
> The dawn is nigh!
> 
> I figure that we only have until about 3057.


Wow..its hard to imagine people like you havent gotten the word yet. The world ends in 2012...didnt ya see the movie?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

salmonslayer said:


> Wow..its hard to imagine people like you havent gotten the word yet. The world ends in 2012...didnt ya see the movie?


nahh they have moved it up i saw it on a van its all over in May


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> nahh they have moved it up i saw it on a van its all over in May


And you just know there's going to be a lot of unhappy people when that doesn't happen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And you just know there's going to be a lot of unhappy people when that doesn't happen.


Not nearly as many as you might thnk.

The last time the topic came up most people showed no interest at all in what some small fringe group thinks


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "laugh if you wish the laws in place GW signed it"

I don't give a rat's backside who signed it, it's ludicrous. Ever been around many of those FEMA workers? Ever seen them in action? Ever been in an area where they were "needed"? I have, three times in the past 10 years, and let me see if I can find words adequate to describe their actions.... How about "too many chiefs, not enough indians". Or the one about the usefulness of mammary glands on a male hog.... Oh yah, no doubt there are a few good FEMA workers....*somewhere*. Oh, that's right, they can drive those trailers around for people to stay in. 

But confiscate people's stores?

Again... BWHAH HAH HAH HAH HAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

But go ahead and one-up me, I don't mind.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

tgmr05 said:


> Warm Dr. Pepper is like cold pizza, it may not be as refreshing or good as it is at the other temperature spectrum, but it is still quite good/refreshing.....Though, some folks simply do not like it....
> 
> Having opened some older cans of soda, I can attest, that it is not exactly something I would 'store'. Maybe in a glass bottle, or plastic, but the stuff in aluminum cans start to taste pretty nasty after a while. You will notice, they are never dated that far out...


I can tolerate warm soda. When living in Germany, if you went out and ordered a soda, you normally don't get ice with it. They take the cans right off the shelf and give it to you. At least when we lived there that's what they did.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not nearly as many as you might thnk.
> 
> The last time the topic came up most people showed no interest at all in what some small fringe group thinks


Ah yes, but it was the fringe group I was referring to and there are more of them than I first realized when that topic was posted about here. They are the ones who will be disappointed when they don't get swept up. Naturally there won't be many if any people from this forum that are interested in what that fringe group thinks since it's a totally different mind set. I was surprised to see that the advertising and proselytizing of the group who believes the end is coming in May have been spreading the word all the way up here and some here have taken up the cause. Surprising for me because the lifestyle and environment and the many different religions here are not at all conducive to that kind of thinking.

Anyway, I won't be anywhere around any society at all on the 21st of May (thank goodness) so I won't be witnessing their disappointment or even thinking about it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well, the first response when googling "may 2011 end of world" I get a site saying May 21, 2011 is Judgment Day and Oct 21, 2011 is End of the World.

I've not done more than scan this site, but it might be interesting reading...
http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/may21/

It is interesting seeing the reasoning


> "we find that May 21 st, 2011 will be the day when God takes up into heaven His elect people. May 21st, 2011 will be Judgment Day! This is the day God shuts the door of salvation on the world.


Not to turn this into a Biblical topic, necessarily - but it was bought up, and I was googling the issue.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Angie, I guess you missed it. There was a long topic about it posted here in GC several weeks ago, it went on for several pages. Everyone who posted disagreed with it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guess I did - must have been busy with other threads or sewing.

Well, since it's settled, just disregard my earlier posts about it


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> obviouysly too many looked at this not as it was intended
> 
> AT you are correct to a point on plannning but one also has to be flexible and able to adapt quickly though that is a subject for s&ep.
> 
> ...


So, I see this as definite gloom & doom! So which is it anyway? Your way any different than what you're griping about?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> only anti gun liberals ive ever seen were yankees at moveon which have about as much to do with liberal as the kkk does with being conservative.
> 
> only time to be scared of one is when your on the wrong end and dont have one yourself


Then you have not read the beliefs of Hillary & the community organizer sock puppet, Sunstien, etc.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

tgmr05 said:


> The only doom and gloomers it would appear to know the answer, would be those who said the war in Iraq was lost - like Harry Reid, etc. AND all those who said we would need millions upon millions of body bags for the Iraq war, those who claimed Bush would never leave office, Cheney was blowing up levees, those who claimed school children would starve with Republicans in charge, those who claimed the entire world would hate us all if we did not close Gitmo, those who claimed we would collapse for certain if we did not pass the stimulus to keep unemployment under 8 percent, those who claimed millions would die if we did not pass health care reform that would actually lower the deficit, etc...
> 
> Where are they now??? Oh wait, Harry Reid is still around, and got re-elected, even though he was COMPLETELY wrong, ... Is that where you are getting the information to start this thread? Seeing one side taking such a beating for being so wrong? The same side who claimed the muslim brotherhood would never amount to anything in Egypt, though now, it appears they made deals with the military early on.....
> 
> Of course, there are those extremists on both sides, like those who think Bush blew up the trade towers and would never leave office, and those who think Obama is somehow smart enough to figure out how to stay in office, forever, too....












Wish I'd thought of all that...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im concerned about the future, but take it one day at a time. Everyone is concerned about when TSHTF. The problem is what kind of S and which kind of F ? Obama declaring martial law and bringing in UN troops as peacekeepers? Total worldwide financial collapse? Biological warfare? Alien attack? Jesus came back and left you behind? What type of paranoia should I live under? I have developed certain skills that your average highrise city dweller would be hard pressed to have. I am spiritually prepared to die tomarrow and have enough unpaid bills on my desk to die happy. If one doom and gloom does not pan out there will be a bunch waiting in the wings to take it's place.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

There's a huge difference for being prepared for stuff and being afraid all the time. Seems like the doom and gloomers just want to scare people into prepping. It might work for a few, but fear is paralyzing to many people. The doomers need to take it down a notch or two if their goal is really to get people ready for what may come.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

PyroDon said:


> nahh they have moved it up i saw it on a van its all over in May


 Dang it! I hate it when they change dates like that...I need to really get going on my pole barn so I at least have a couple of weeks to enjoy it.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

salmonslayer said:


> Dang it! I hate it when they change dates like that...I need to really get going on my pole barn so I at least have a couple of weeks to enjoy it.


I just got deal on some barn tin 60 sheets 20ft long for $125
help ya with your barn if ya help me with mine .


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> what are some of you going to do .
> revise your doom story.
> 
> seems many arent happy unless they are predicting some horrible doom ready to befall us all .
> ...


Fear is a great way to keep people in line,dontcha know.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> what are some of you going to do .
> revise your doom story.
> 
> seems many arent happy unless they are predicting some horrible doom ready to befall us all .
> ...


Are you sayin you are not making preps for the big perfect storm 2012 meltdown?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

what most call prepping I call life .
keeping food is a no brainer , if you;ve ever had lean times ya know why .
learning how to make do with whats at hand is again simply life .
hunting and fishing to feed the family is something Ive done since I was 8 or 9 
plowing and planting since I could reach the clutch on the tractor , before that it was weed pulling.
Im not so self absorbed as to believe I pose any real threat to the powers that be . They arent going to worry about where I am, granted they might notice some of my purchases but then they have all my information and check my stores at least once a year. Im far more worried about the real corporate threat than the imagined UN threat.
Im not about to see the return of Christ as a bad thing , Im quite comfortable with the relationship I have with Him and his father


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> They arent going to worry about where I am, granted they might notice some of my purchases but *then they have all my information and check my stores at least once a year*.


What? :huh: You have somebody checking your stores once a year? :shocked: Who does that? What is the purpose?

.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

naturelover said:


> What? :huh: You have somebody checking your stores once a year? :shocked: Who does that? What is the purpose?
> 
> .


the lovely BATFE Its a requirement of my explosives permit
hard copy inventory, spot checks, daily log.
Gotta cross those Ts and dot those Is. if your counts off by one popper its a 5K fine. Have had the designation of some things change twice in one week requiring them to be moved and relogged . Its a royal pain at times . then when you transport you get to deal with the DOT and of course the CPSC,
Nothing like a good alphabet agency rectal exam to get you going


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

PyroDon said:


> the lovely BATFE Its a requirement of my *explosives* permit


Okay, I get it. Explosives. Ummm .... yeah.

.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes but see these requirements didnt exist until 2000


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> actually I was speaking of the doom and gloom of the government thugs, black helicopters , internment camps , general everything government is evil gloomers .
> granted it kinda got side tracked by those who felt they were being singled out . should have been more specific but ya have to admit the responses are telling


Oh, you mean you and your crew when Bush was in office?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Then you have not read the beliefs of Hillary & the community organizer sock puppet, Sunstien, etc.


This is just another "I WUV Obama" thread.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> This is just another "I WUV Obama" thread.


your anti psychhotics arent working or did ya stop taking them because the voices went way when you did .


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Im far more worried about the real corporate threat than the imagined UN threat- quote
What is "the real corporate threat" ?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> your anti psychhotics arent working or did ya stop taking them because the voices went way when you did .


Nice
We get it, you aren't worried because the gubbermint is takin care of you. nothing to worry about, no doom and gloom, the left isn't ran by unions and organized crime because Obama told you so.
The cowards in Wisconsin didn't run away from their duty because the union bosses told them to, Obama doesn't answer to Soros and he's gonna make everything better by spending more and more money.
Got it.
Good luck with that. 
By the way, despite your crew's predictions, Bush didn't remain president for life, the world didn't come to an end and in fact was a lot better than it is now under your inept corrupt "ruler"


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Nice
> We get it, you aren't worried because the gubbermint is takin care of you. nothing to worry about, no doom and gloom, the left isn't ran by unions and organized crime because Obama told you so.
> The cowards in Wisconsin didn't run away from their duty because the union bosses told them to, Obama doesn't answer to Soros and he's gonna make everything better by spending more and more money.
> Got it.
> ...


you really need to get a book on those mushrooms , your hallucinating again


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> you really need to get a book on those mushrooms , your hallucinating again


I'm disagreeing with you, it happens.
I don't trust your ruler or his corrupt organization.
Feel free to put your trust in them if you feel good about it.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont trust any ruler 
thats the difference 
they all have faults


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> I dont trust any ruler
> thats the difference
> they all have faults


Then why so defensive of the Obama "administration"?
Our government is the biggest pack of criminals in the world, and this version is straight out of the Chicago mob.
Even the most adoring Obama fan should be able to see it.
Besides, isn't the president supposed to be a leader, not a ruler?


----------

